# 6-3-0 Milo...



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks like Milorganite used to be 6-3-0 at some point a long time ago.
Cool bag art...

https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-milorganite-fertilizer-bag-511502931


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Awesome find! This is probably being auctioned by LCN


----------

